# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  در مورد اینترنت IE کمک می خواستم؟!!!!!!!!!!!

## Tsgha

سلام
من مو قعی که به اینتر نت وصل نیستم وقتی که می خوام به history برم و مطالبی 

رو که ذخیره شده رو ببینم.   اون مطالب غیر فعال هستند

البته بعضی موقع اینجوری شده!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## whitehat

به منوی فایل بروید و work offline را تیک بزنید.
در ضمن این سوال را باید در قسمت ویندوز می پرسیدید :) 
موفق باشید

----------


## Tsgha

سلام

این کار رو کردم ولی نشد!

بابا دیگه اینقدر هم ناشی که نیستیم؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بهر حال ممنونم

----------


## ویندوز کار

> من مو قعی که به اینتر نت وصل نیستم وقتی که می خوام به history برم و مطالبی 
> 
> رو که ذخیره شده رو ببینم. اون مطالب غیر فعال هستند


البته دوست عزیز خود مایکروساف هم قبول کرده که یه چنین مشکلی رو تو IE داره. به همین علت خودش پیشنهاد کرده که از صفحات خودتون Offline درست کنید.

----------

